# Sponged or not



## realwunder (Apr 6, 2011)

Need help figuring out how this pattern was accomplished on this driveway. The homeowner wants the same look just different colors. I think it was applied with a textured roller or sponge. Thanks


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

It's not sponged. The pattern is WAY too regular to be random. You can see the repeat in very straight lines in the wider image.

This would have to be done with some kind of roller to get that kind of regular repeat.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I would say it is sponged ROLLER! Use to get them, sea sponge roller that did leave a pattern like that. They also make rag rollers.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Roadog said:


> I would say it is sponged ROLLER! Use to get them, sea sponge roller that did leave a pattern like that. They also make rag rollers.


I'd have guessed a ragged roller, as long as there are ragged rollers with fairly small bits


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Could be a rag roller too. I've used both and they are similar. As solid as it looks it probably is. The sponge rollers have a pattern (they are not solid sponge all the way around.) It makes more sense for a driveway to be a rag.


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

Def. a rag roller. and probably several in number for that kind of project. cant let them get too saturated, or the pattern wont be near as neat. also might be rag rolled off rather than on, the pavement.


----------



## Shipp's Painting LLC (Jan 29, 2011)

I bet it's a stencil.


----------



## realwunder (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. Looks like a roller to me also. Is a rag roller a process or an actual roller I can purchase from CW?


----------

